# Telemarketing - get yr own back!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

This is brilliant if you got the guts to try it!

http://howtoprankatelemarketer.ytmnd.com/


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Was funny when "p1ssed" posted it on the 3rd November & again when "caney" posted it on the 9th November. Is it cyclical? Every six days the same post!

:wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


>


Quality response! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i thank you... <takes a bow> 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't feel bad Adam - it's the first time I've seen it and I thought it was hilarious :lol: . It's almost worth de-registering with the TPS so I can get marketing calls again but I don't think I could keep a straight face :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol cheers for the moral support John


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: very good


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I dint see it first time either, classic :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

i gotta try that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

